# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) تحديثات :  Piranhabox Ver1.35 Released. Easy Android Imei repair/SPD8810/6820 Easy Safe Format..

## mohamed73

*Piranhabox Ver1.35 Released. Easy Android Imei repair/SPD8810/6820 Easy Safe Format..* Piranhabox – Most Ferocious Chinese Phones Service Tool ☺  _What's New_  _Piranha box: V1.35_  _* MTK - Android onekey ROOT Improved _ _* MTK - MTK Android IMEI Repair New Algo added  
* MTK - Repair IMEI Improved and fix Bug 
* SPD - SC8810/6820 format New flash added 
* SPD - Added new flash ID models for support 
* MTK - MTK Android IMEI Repair New Algo added 
* Mstar - Unlock / Read Codes & fixed Reported bugs   report post 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_ _الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] _ _الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Download here
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_  *if you like piranhabox like on facebook page >> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *HOW TO REPAIR ANDROID IMEI EASY WAY*  
Read Info Phone In Android TAB  
Imei Repair In MTK TAB  
Check andorid & uncheck Switch on  
Imei Repair done  
After Restart phone . imei Repair done Imei      
Br.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Piranhabox Team☺

----------

